# Hydroflame 8535 Furnace Problem



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got a new dinosaur uiBS because my cirircuitboard was bad. I have a dinosaur and it was working great but now the fan comes on but no green light on the circuit board and no fire


----------

